# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Anti roaccutane

## anti-roa

Hallo,

Ik heb jaren geleden roaccutane gebruikt. Toen ging het inderdaad daarna wat beter, maar nu is het er weer.
Toen ik roacutane gebruikte had ik ontzettende kapotte lippen, die heel veel zeer deden. Het waren gewoon korsten rond mijn mond. Niet echt fraai om te zien dus. 
Je mag ook onder geen omstandigheden zwanger raken, want dat overleeft je kindje nooit&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Ook moet je eens kijken op www.gezondheid.be hierop staat een artikel dat roaccutane zelfmoord neigingen en mentale stoornissen kan veroorzaken.
Ik wil jullie er dus op wijzen dat roaccutane niet allen rozegeur en manenschijn is, maar vaak een grote aanslag op je lichaam en geest.

----------


## mientjedp

ik ben gisteren begonnen met roaccutane, maar na alles wat ik hier lees begin ik mij zorgen te maken hoor. kga het toch proberen en hopelijk lukt het ook . we zullen wel zien grtz...

----------

